# ear cropping



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

does anyone live in san antonio or close to S.A that knows a vet that does ear cropping under $425 because iv called all the major vets aroung my side that does ear cropping and the lowest price i came across was $425 and the highest was $600 IMO i think this is to overpriced because im from Minneapolis Minnesota and when i live there i had a pit and i got his ears cropped for $125 by a real vet. if any info plz let me kno thanks


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Price does seem a little steep. I would have personally paid that rather than the $250 that I paid for the job my dog had done.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19913-getting-his-ears-cropped.html

this is my post about my cropping experience thus far


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

I know this is an old post but where'd you end up getting your pups ears done at? And how'd they come out? I'm also looking for a good cropper in san antonio!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

hapixbuni said:


> I know this is an old post but where'd you end up getting your pups ears done at? And how'd they come out? I'm also looking for a good cropper in san antonio!


if you wanna have a good idea , go to a local show and talk to the people showing .. you can see the work that way .


----------

